# woman music and man music is there sutch thing?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there sutch a thing, atually there is, but its a taboo subject the risk or the sanctions is to be label a sexist but the truth of the mather is.

Womans hate heavy drum solo or clavecin(i dont know how to says it in English) and ''les cuivres'' in classical(percussion).

Notice woman preffer pastel soft electronica, in other word fruity music, but not every womans like this but my sister like this.Sometime she like a band or a singer only because he his cute....

In fact if hip-hops still around its because womans most likely like it, and these boys band, dont ask..
I never lisen to a singer only because she was cute, Sade was cute but she was talented , this is why i like her, not because i wont to have sex whit her.

I was lisening to some helmet she said the band is ockay the guys are cute they look jersey shore , now see what i ment, than i put on a junky looking band sounding exactly like helmet but the band was fugly ,guess what she hate it.

So am i an evil biggoted sexist man or i do have some points?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

For what must be the fiftieth time this week I'm thinking that TC *really* needs to start screening new threads


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> For what must be the fiftieth time this week I'm thinking that TC *really* needs to start screening new threads


Last time I checked, they were the Moderation and not yourself.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

sorry was this intervention of bad taste, if so im sorry , because it was made in good fun, im not judging or anything i hope i wont offend TC poster, i feel so wrong


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I seem to recall a study showing that men and women tend to prefer different equalizer settings on average, all other things being equal.

But that's not to say that the original post isn't really, really sexist. Because it is.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Music for me has no gender preference. I have seen lots of ladies rock out to crazy rap or heavy metal.

I don't judge . To each his or her own.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I don't believe that there is 'woman music' and 'man music'. We are all individuals. 
Personally, I like drum solos.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Prog rock and jazz/rock are mostly guy music. You hardly see any chicks at these shows. Just middle aged fat guys and nerds.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

in general it seems to me that woman seems to prefer a more gentle and less "in your face" approach. Than obviously it's possible to mention all the Diamanda Galas and Galina Ustvolskaya of the world as exceptions, and obviously as Ingélou says we are first of all individuals, but maybe also for a cultural thing yes, I thing that at least generally speaking it's possible to find a difference.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Norm, mate...you obviously don't know the same Women I do!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> Norm, mate...you obviously don't know the same Women I do!


I'm just talking about the approach to music.
And if you know thousand of artists like Diamanda Galas I'm curious. Obviously with that "in your face" I wasn't thinking of Lady Gaga or Madonna, Nicki Minaj or Beyonce, considering them probably I should probably change what I've said.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

norman bates said:


> I'm just talking about the approach to music.
> And if you know thousand of artists like Diamanda Galas I'm curious. Obviously with that "in your face" I wasn't thinking of Lady Gaga or Madonna, Nicki Minaj or Beyonce, considering them probably I should probably change what I've said.


Those artists present themselves in a very visually striking, hypersexual way, but their music is bland. My understanding is that they are marketed at teenage girls primarily (or those who were in their teens during those singers' heydays) as well as adults who have a low IQ or who wish to make 'ironic' listening choices. What do these singers offer their listeners beyond the music, which is pretty thin gruel? Maybe teens like to live vicariously through them, celebrating their glamour and sexuality and 'attitude', but reassured somewhat by the fact that they are actually pretty safe and conformist. OK, enough amateur psychologizing from me now: I am a stranger in the land of Stuff Most People Like, and one of few women my age who never liked boybands or even 'credible' bands like Nirvana whose effeminate prettiness (yuck) made them appeal to teenage girls.

I think de profundis and his sister may be young themselves. Teenage musical preferences do tend to be rather gender-specific. As people develop more sophisticated tastes (I'm not suggesting that de profundis hasn't) perhaps the gender line blurs.

I have a sneaking suspicion that opera may historically have had a larger female fanbase than male, even if the gender make up of audiences may not have clearly reflected this. Witness the large number of male singers who have been sex symbols. (Perhaps in the early days, confining the leading male roles to castrati was one way of keeping their female 'groupies' out of trouble!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Those artists present themselves in a very visually striking, hypersexual way, but their music is bland. My understanding is that they are marketed at teenage girls primarily (or those who were in their teens during those singers' heydays) as well as adults who have a low IQ or who wish to make 'ironic' listening choices. What do these singers offer their listeners beyond the music, which is pretty thin gruel? Maybe teens like to live vicariously through them, celebrating their glamour and sexuality and 'attitude', but reassured somewhat by the fact that they are actually pretty safe and conformist. OK, enough amateur psychologizing from me now: I am a stranger in the land of Stuff Most People Like, and one of few women my age who never liked boybands or even 'credible' bands like Nirvana whose effeminate prettiness (yuck) made them appeal to teenage girls.
> 
> I think de profundis and his sister may be young themselves. Teenage musical preferences do tend to be rather gender-specific. As people develop more sophisticated tastes (I'm not suggesting that de profundis hasn't) perhaps the gender line blurs.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that opera may historically have had a larger female fanbase than male, even if the gender make up of audiences may not have clearly reflected this. Witness the large number of male singers who have been sex symbols. (Perhaps in the early days, confining the leading male roles to castrati was one way of keeping their female 'groupies' out of trouble!)


I don't find_ any _of those artists 'hyper-sexual' in any way, try as they may (though Beyoncé gets the occasional 'get-out-of-jail-free card' for some of her better outfits). _Cosmopolitan_ and _Harper's Bazaar _are sexy to me, but then: How can one put this to _music_? _;D_

You brought up Diamanda Galas.

It reminded me of when I was a teenager and I was talking to this other teenager in a coffee house and I was telling her how much I loved Kiri Te Kanawa, and then this girl immediately starts heaping effusive praise on Diamanda Galas- and I was really trying not to laugh.

But hey, even macho guys like Henry Rollins were into Galas at one time- and he's pretty 'non-safe' and 'non-conformist' . . . or perhaps his being so is just another 'pose'. . . like Diamanda, herself.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Who's even listening to the music, with booty like that?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Who's even listening to the music, with booty like that?


We all use the tools the gods give us.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Marschallin Blair said:


> We all use the tools the gods give us.


Musical talent doesn't seem to be one of the tools in many cases. Joni Mitchell didn't need to go
onstage in lingerie.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Musical talent doesn't seem to be one of the tools in many cases. Joni Mitchell didn't need to go
> onstage in lingerie.


But Miley Cyrus had to without clothes on.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Musical talent doesn't seem to be one of the tools in many cases. Joni Mitchell didn't need to go
> onstage in lingerie.


. . . and we thank the gods that she didn't.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> But Miley Cyrus had to without clothes on.


True.

But then, equally true: How many people have looks that people would pay to see naked (or very nearly so)?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> True.
> 
> But then, equally true: How many people have looks that people would pay to see naked (or very nearly so)?


Makes me wish I hadn't been so prudish when I was young and nubile. Could've made a fortune- well, pin money anyway. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> Makes me wish I hadn't been so prudish when I was young and nubile. Could've made a fortune- well, pin money anyway. :lol:


I'd be in debt.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Makes me wish I hadn't been so prudish when I was young and nubile. Could've made a fortune- well, pin money anyway. :lol:


Oh, you're pure 'runway'- you can't fool me. _;D_


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> So am i an evil biggoted sexist man or i do have some points?


The only way to find out is to do a poll.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

For young people, I think when it comes to genres of pop music and especially the lyrics, there are really gender differences. For example, very few teen men would listen to, or admit to listening to, say, Tori Amos songs. It is easy to imagine less young women particularly interested in the heavy metal genres; there are always exceptions, of course.

There are 'Chick Flicks,' movies mainly women would like to see, and their are 'Guy Flicks,' movies most women would have no interest in at all.

As far as the genders and listening preferences, I see no reason why some difference in what women care to listen to and men care to listen to may be somewhat true of the classical music enthusiasts, though some reliable statistics would have to be found to back that up.

As far as performing classical music, I do not think there is enough difference in general between men and women as to how the music is performed, i.e. Prokofiev is bold, lyrical and brilliant -- gender assignment of those qualities to male or female would be both silly and irrelevant.

There may, just may be, some difference in what interests and what gets composed by male composers and women composers, though there are few female composers compared to men, and that is just now beginning to change.

To even think the question is "sexist" is also completely off the mark, imo. There _are_ differences between men and women, in how they think, and some of those differences it seems are not cultural, but innate. The "politically correct thing," in the extreme, would be to acknowledge none of those differences, an act of denial and a sort of lie.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ahammel said:


> I seem to recall a study showing that men and women tend to prefer different equalizer settings on average, all other things being equal.
> 
> But that's not to say that the original post isn't really, really sexist. Because it is.


Sexist in what sense? Is sexism descriptive or prescriptive? Can facts be sexist? Can we know a priori that descriptive sexist claims are false?

IMHO more interesting question is whether what the post suggests is true or not.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Prog rock and jazz/rock are mostly guy music. You hardly see any chicks at these shows. Just middle aged fat guys and nerds.


I have to agree.

Prog concerts and prog festivals, and fusion (jazz/rock) gigs are almost the only events I've been to where the lines for the men's bathrooms are (much) longer than for the women's.

The "middle age and nerdy guy" audiences only seem to be true of the USA. In other countries, prog and fusion seem to attract a younger audience. Still mostly male, but younger.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Locally, it's usually women dragging the men to classical concerts. I mostly attend Modernist concerts, too, so not exactly easy listening, either.

Gender taste in music seems to apply much more strongly to popular music, teenage listening especially. Teenage boys want big, angry, loud a lot of the time, teenage girls want soppy and sentimental, both want - and generate - angst like no tomorrow!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Fagotterdammerung said:


> Gender taste in music seems to apply much more strongly to popular music, teenage listening especially. Teenage boys want big, angry, loud a lot of the time, teenage girls want soppy and sentimental, both want - and generate - angst like no tomorrow!


Although it is hard to tell whether they actually like the music. A teenage boy who likes Katy Perry's music might not want to admit it. Kids are conformists, and pop music is always about more than just the music, especially among teens.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

My own way of rebelling at that age was only listening to classical - and making _a point _of that, so I'm probably less familiar. ( In retrospect, I was still being an annoying teenager, just instead of death metal, drugs, and unfortunate piercings, my thing was quoting Alexander Pope at people ). Nothing can really stop a teenage conversation in its tracks like "I like Buxtehude".


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love listening to Fiona Apple. What does that make me?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I love listening to Fiona Apple. What does that make me?


It makes you a man who loves listening to Fiona Apple, I think.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> It makes you a man who loves listening to Fiona Apple, I think.

















Okay here is my conclusion here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I've noticed one main trend... and it's that men rarely (admit that they) listen to female popular music artists (regardless of genre).

Women on the other hand listen to artists of both genders almost equally.

I didn't know about this trend until I have seen CD collections of my uncle, my friends, etc... usually at least 95% of discs were male artists.

I personally do listen to more male popular music artists than female, but I am not strictly avoiding female artists.

For example I like St. Vincent, PJ Harvey, No Doubt, I even like some Shakira's and Rihanna's stuff and think that they have unique style.

But I am aware of this trend and that it's almost socially unacceptable for a guy to listen to female musicians.

(Classical music is an exception)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

ZJovicic said:


> I've noticed one main trend... and it's that men rarely (admit that they) listen to female popular music artists (regardless of genre).
> 
> Women on the other hand listen to artists of both genders almost equally.
> 
> ...


I have always listened with great enjoyment to female rock and pop artists, and it's gotten even easier since the explosion in numbers of women artists, etc., in the 1990s. The statistics are still skewed more toward male artists in my personal listening simply because of the past imbalance in relative proportions. Since I listen to pop and rock indiscriminately as to decade of recording--from the 1950s to today--the male preponderance still remains, though it weakens with every passing year. But the main takeaway is that Women Rock.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ZJovicic said:


> I've noticed one main trend... and it's that men rarely (admit that they) listen to female popular music artists (regardless of genre).


In non-classical I prefer male vocals, but I do have a few exceptions. Love the voice of Linda Ronstadt and I really liked the band Heart, even saw them in concert about 37 years ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> No, I don't believe that there is 'woman music' and 'man music'. We are all individuals.
> Personally, *I like drum solos*.


Have I got a drum solo for you!





Entire song in case you want it in context:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Have I got a drum solo for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the reverb and effects, but the rhythms sound a bit basic to me. I prefer this one. Not trying to turn this into a drum war..


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I like the reverb and effects, but the rhythms sound a bit basic to me. I prefer this one. Not trying to turn this into a drum war..


No problem. It was the first drum solo I thought of and really needs the entire song context. But you gave me an idea, so check out and post in the Drum Solo You Tube Thread.


----------

